# Setup advice needed, keep or toss?



## Darksyderz

:jumping1: Hi, so, i am new here, though i have tried to do a little research on the setup i was given (Forum JP33, K2 Plasma V8's and Nitro Sentinels) i need to know whether i should keep the setup as primary, have a new setup bought and keep it as a back up, or toss everything except the boots completely, as they fit perfectly. this would be my first season riding, though i have longboarded off and on for the last couple of years, my stats for height and weight, are 5'7-5'9. weight is anywhere from 165-195lbs, as i don't have a scale at home. from everything i have seen and watched, i definitely want to hit the back country more than park, but i still want to get pretty good at it all  any help would be much appreciated, and if anyone want's to know, budget for a new board and bindings would be around 500$ CAD. Boots are a US size 8.

I Love what i've been seeing in the forums though, and you all seem much more welcoming than other places i've been to, i tried to ski once. that season was short lived. LOL.


----------



## ridinbend

If snowboarding is unfamiliar territory to you, there's no reason to buy anything else until you get proficient on what you were given. Take multiple lessons, learn to shred acc then buy.


----------



## Darksyderz

ridinbend said:


> If snowboarding is unfamiliar territory to you, there's no reason to buy anything else until you get proficient on what you were given. Take multiple lessons, learn to shred acc then buy.


thank you for the advice! i think that's what i will do once the season starts


----------



## ridinbend

Darksyderz said:


> thank you for the advice! i think that's what i will do once the season starts


Have fun bratha


----------



## Simon Birch

If your going into your first season I would recommend you going on groomed runs first and learn from there, and take ridinbend's advice on learning with what you already have then get a new board.


----------



## Darksyderz

thank you for the advice guys  i appreciate it!


----------



## DevilWithin

I agree with the others, as long as the board is within a reasonable size range to learn on. What size is the board? You can learn on anything, but you can also use gear that will make your progression easier or more difficult. I'd rather have gear that is going to support my progression, rather than require extra effort due to improper sizing or a profile that doesn't match your riding level or style.


----------



## Darksyderz

DevilWithin said:


> I agree with the others, as long as the board is within a reasonable size range to learn on. What size is the board? You can learn on anything, but you can also use gear that will make your progression easier or more difficult. I'd rather have gear that is going to support my progression, rather than require extra effort due to improper sizing or a profile that doesn't match your riding level or style.


i don't know what size it is, the board says it's a Forum JP 33, i assume the JP Stands for JP walker from what i've been able to dig up, but other than that, no info i have turned up has given me the board itself. i assume from the 33 that it may be a 133cm board though, i don't have a tape measure on hand to check. the board is my profile picture as well.


----------



## neni

Darksyderz said:


> i don't know what size it is, the board says it's a Forum JP 33, i assume the JP Stands for JP walker from what i've been able to dig up, but other than that, no info i have turned up has given me the board itself. i assume from the 33 that it may be a 133cm board though, i don't have a tape measure on hand to check. the board is my profile picture as well.


Hold the board next to your body. If it goes up to your breast, yes, then it is a 133 and _way_ too small for you. That would be a kids size. With your rather vague weight indication, you should get something 153-155ish.


----------



## DevilWithin

Agree with Neni, which is why I asked. I figured it was a JP walker board, but the 33 seemed off. I was concerned it may be a 133, which is way too small for you. Also, go hop on a scale and figure out your weight before you buy a new board. If you're 165 I'd say Neni's sizes are right on. Id go slightly bigger if you're 195 lbs. You should definitely get a scale and a tape measure...or go to a friend / neighbor that has one. It would help out a lot to give you more accurate advice and know what size board you have on hand. Good news is you're on the right path and asking the right questions. Keep in mind more accurate info will result in better advice -- especially if you plan on shelling out hard earned cash for gear.


----------



## Darksyderz

DevilWithin said:


> Agree with Neni, which is why I asked. I figured it was a JP walker board, but the 33 seemed off. I was concerned it may be a 133, which is way too small for you. Also, go hop on a scale and figure out your weight before you buy a new board. If you're 165 I'd say Neni's sizes are right on. Id go slightly bigger if you're 195 lbs. You should definitely get a scale and a tape measure...or go to a friend / neighbor that has one. It would help out a lot to give you more accurate advice and know what size board you have on hand. Good news is you're on the right path and asking the right questions. Keep in mind more accurate info will result in better advice -- especially if you plan on shelling out hard earned cash for gear.


it does seem to go to the lowest part of my neck, like the bone that sits there. so my guess is too small? ill check my weight tomorrow at work to make sure.
thanks for all the advice! this is all still quite new to me, though it does save me some money, as the boots and bindings actually fit perfectly. so would anyone have a deck recommendation for me to start with? :jumping1:
personal opinions are completely welcome too! though i might still have an old Burton Performer in storage from my old man. he left me a lot of stuff, and that might be one item to find haha


----------



## ridinbend

Darksyderz said:


> it does seem to go to the lowest part of my neck, like the bone that sits there. so my guess is too small? ill check my weight tomorrow at work to make sure.
> thanks for all the advice! this is all still quite new to me, though it does save me some money, as the boots and bindings actually fit perfectly. so would anyone have a deck recommendation for me to start with? :jumping1:
> personal opinions are completely welcome too! though i might still have an old Burton Performer in storage from my old man. he left me a lot of stuff, and that might be one item to find haha


If it goes to your neck, it's fine. Don't buy into the mentality that you need new tech and gear to progress. Being an older forum board I don't think it's 133. Measure tip to to with a tape measure in cm. But it sounds like a good learning board. It's more worthwhile to learn and progress on an older camber board so when you do purchase a new stick, you'll appreciate it so much more. Keep in mind, many other people learned on boards similar to that shape. Get good on what you got, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Darksyderz

ridinbend said:


> If it goes to your neck, it's fine. Don't buy into the mentality that you need new tech and gear to progress. Being an older forum board I don't think it's 133. Measure tip to to with a tape measure in cm. But it sounds like a good learning board. It's more worthwhile to learn and progress on an older camber board so when you do purchase a new stick, you'll appreciate it so much more. Keep in mind, many other people learned on boards similar to that shape. Get good on what you got, it'll be worth it.


Thanks ridinbend! ill measure it to make sure, i just thought it was an excellent feeling board when i locked in this morning, tried to try nose and tail presses i think? i was watching tutorial videos from youtube xD seemed stiff, like, not super flexy. i had to switch around the bindings though, apparently i ride regular. plus, JP Walker is one of my favourite boarders, apart from Jeremy Jones  i've been watching lots of old and new videos lately. haha


----------



## Steeze

Dark, Keep the current gear you have (provided it is correct sizing). 
The best advice a can give to a new boarder would be; Learn everything you can about your gear. How it is setup ie: stance width/angles, True Twin board? Asymmetrical board? Knowing everything you can will help you make small tweaks during the season to make sure you get the best out of your setup for you personally. The worst thing you can do is expect someone elses setup to work perfectly with your body. Once you can confidently board, decide what style of boarding you love the most. Generally there's 3/4 categories (this is where board stiffness comes into play, along with other features) 
Jibbing
Freestyle 
All Mountain
Free Ride
Once you've worked that out it's just a matter of getting days in as much a possible and progressing, but with that said, definitely mix it up and try all styles. Hitting kickers is just as fun as bombing hills. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Darksyderz

Thanks for the advice Steeze, DevilWithin, Ridinbend, Simon Birch, Neni, you all helped me out in a big way, but i have one more question, that google couldn't really help with, i know Forum got the can from Burton along with a couple of others a few years ago, is there an Archived site or something that i can find with more info on these boards, because i can't really find any information about this board in particular, and now my need to learn has kicked in for real, help me out here xD but seriously, you gentlemen, and lady, have been so extremely helpful, a lot more so than my local boarders have been in my town! so thank you all, i appreciate it! :banana:


----------



## Steeze

I had a quick look to no avail. Check google images and try to find the same graphics and see if that leads you in any direction.
As for working out what you have physically..
Is it exatcly the same each end ie: if you were to cut it in half and match them up would it be the same. If so it's know as a True Twin board. If it is not the same, it is Asymmetrical.
Next would be the profile, hold the board up and look along the edge and see what you can see. Also place it flat and stand on one binding, What does it do?
Camber boards will curve down , Rocker board will curve up , Hybrids will do both ie: Rocker in the middle to Camber under feet. From those basics it goes on and on to different tech etc. that will be enough to work out what you have.
Last, but previously mentioned is length. Measure tip to tail in cm and you'll have a size for it.


----------



## Darksyderz

Steeze said:


> I had a quick look to no avail. Check google images and try to find the same graphics and see if that leads you in any direction.
> As for working out what you have physically..
> Is it exatcly the same each end ie: if you were to cut it in half and match them up would it be the same. If so it's know as a True Twin board. If it is not the same, it is Asymmetrical.
> Next would be the profile, hold the board up and look along the edge and see what you can see. Also place it flat and stand on one binding, What does it do?
> Camber boards will curve down , Rocker board will curve up , Hybrids will do both ie: Rocker in the middle to Camber under feet. From those basics it goes on and on to different tech etc. that will be enough to work out what you have.
> Last, but previously mentioned is length. Measure tip to tail in cm and you'll have a size for it.


thanks for the info  it seems to have something called Zero Camber, though i could be wrong.


----------



## Steeze

Zero Camber is basically a flat board. You'll have good edges during carving and have stability, more likely to catch an edge if you're sloppy. Either a positive or negative depending on how you look at it, it will make your transitions butter when you get on something with a different profile. You're in a good spot to demo some different boards once you're in the snow to really get the feel of different profiles.


----------



## Darksyderz

Thanks for the reply, and its good to know all this different information.  thanks for all your guys and ladies help  its amazing to see how decent you all are towards a newbie


----------



## Darksyderz

Also, an update on the board, it is indeed a 133cm board, i am 5'7, and my weight is 175lbs. got everything checked out, so i guess the deck is a no go? and if i do need a new deck, does anyone have any recommendations? i live in Canada, so importation is a bitch, but i have been looking at the Rome Garage Rocker 156, which is 249.99 at a shop i go to? is that board any good? if not, can y'all recommend me some others?


----------



## timmytard

Darksyderz said:


> Also, an update on the board, it is indeed a 133cm board, i am 5'7, and my weight is 175lbs. got everything checked out, so i guess the deck is a no go? and if i do need a new deck, does anyone have any recommendations? i live in Canada, so importation is a bitch, but i have been looking at the Rome Garage Rocker 156, which is 249.99 at a shop i go to? is that board any good? if not, can y'all recommend me some others?


I don't really know anything about that board in particular, & you could use a 56 just fine. 

I'm sure lots of people will say that's perfect, it's not in my opinion.

I would get something a little bit longer for edge hold & just more all around Cadillac-ness. By that I mean it'll be less bumpy, you're gonna get tossed around on something that small.

Far more than you would, with somethin' a bit bigger.

Somewhere around 160 & from there you could go up or down a little.

If you can huck a 360 on a 156, you'll be able to on a 166. 
It ain't gonna make that much of a difference.

You probably won't land that 1440 though? 
Maybe cut er back to a 1260?

Especially if you've longboarded before, downhill boards handle similar to a longer snowboard.

If you've ever done slalom longboarding, haha, that would be like that Forum you have.
Super squirrely, with the loosest trucks imaginable, right as your about to go down the biggest hill you've ever seen.


TT


----------



## Darksyderz

Thanks TT, that kinda helped with the longboarding reference, i might hit up either the 156 or the 160, price is the same cause its past season i guess, i might keep the forum as a gift for my Youngest Nephew, he's got the perfect weight for it, so why not? keeping the bindings and boots though. saves me some cash xD


----------



## Powdurp

I started snowboarding last season (the one that just ended) and everyone who posted before me had good input but I figured I'd add to it since you're basically in the same position I was in before the season.
Anyways what worked for me was getting a 157 Brainstorm by Slash (was 240-250lbs). It was fantastic to learn on since it has just enough basic tech to get me going. I rode that for about 70 days and then finally switched to T Rice's pro model 155 (when i hit 200 lbs and had more experience figured I'd be able to ride that even better when i hit around 170lbs which is ideal being 5' 8"). I'd recommend doing something similar til you're shredding most things. Those flexible all mountain boards with simple sidecut and technology are really the ideal board for starting off. This ofc is my own opinion

Woops one last thing since you're lighter than I was when starting so your prob better off between 153-156 for riding piste trails, like our more experienced friends said before me


----------



## Darksyderz

Powdurp said:


> I started snowboarding last season (the one that just ended) and everyone who posted before me had good input but I figured I'd add to it since you're basically in the same position I was in before the season.
> Anyways what worked for me was getting a 157 Brainstorm by Slash (was 240-250lbs). It was fantastic to learn on since it has just enough basic tech to get me going. I rode that for about 70 days and then finally switched to T Rice's pro model 155 (when i hit 200 lbs and had more experience figured I'd be able to ride that even better when i hit around 170lbs which is ideal being 5' 8"). I'd recommend doing something similar til you're shredding most things. Those flexible all mountain boards with simple sidecut and technology are really the ideal board for starting off. This ofc is my own opinion
> 
> Woops one last thing since you're lighter than I was when starting so your prob better off between 153-156 for riding piste trails, like our more experienced friends said before me


Thanks for the excellent information, i was actually just looking at the Slash Happy Place, it looks like a fun board, but i was also curious as to the Flow Verve. both look like they'd be a hell of a good time  got any other advice?


----------



## Powdurp

Right on! good choice for a couple reasons:
1. Its cheaper apparently (looking at the slash website), but shop around at local stores because both should have dropped a huge amount off the price since it's technically "out of date" and it's still in the shops from last season. When I went to buy my second board ( the trice pro) that board I had bought previously(the brainstorm) was $299.99. I had bought it for $450 in November. Meaning huge savings if you buy now.

2. If you are an aspiring freestyle rider, the board you found is a twin tip(aka true twin) board meaning it's symmetrical (sorry if you know this already :blahblah this is good for when you eventually need to learn switch because all you need to do is flip that baby around and go with your other leg in front and you'll be fine(I'm making this sound way easier than it actually is and I've only just started getting it down after 100 days on snow). That's the main reason I bough the trice as my second board because I needed a true twin so I could start dabbling with all mountain freestyle and parks(switch is invaluable for these types of riding). I think your intuition is spot on and getting the happy places board would probably see you dodge the bullet that got me in my first season. 

3. Progression is gonna be cake if you get used to that rocker right away and since you haven't really started yet and prob have less of a preference than you will in a years time you'll prob end up loving it.

Sorry this post was a little long :excl:


----------



## Darksyderz

Powdurp said:


> Right on! good choice for a couple reasons:
> 1. Its cheaper apparently (looking at the slash website), but shop around at local stores because both should have dropped a huge amount off the price since it's technically "out of date" and it's still in the shops from last season. When I went to buy my second board ( the trice pro) that board I had bought previously(the brainstorm) was $299.99. I had bought it for $450 in November. Meaning huge savings if you buy now.
> 
> 2. If you are an aspiring freestyle rider, the board you found is a twin tip(aka true twin) board meaning it's symmetrical (sorry if you know this already :blahblah this is good for when you eventually need to learn switch because all you need to do is flip that baby around and go with your other leg in front and you'll be fine(I'm making this sound way easier than it actually is and I've only just started getting it down after 100 days on snow). That's the main reason I bough the trice as my second board because I needed a true twin so I could start dabbling with all mountain freestyle and parks(switch is invaluable for these types of riding). I think your intuition is spot on and getting the happy places board would probably see you dodge the bullet that got me in my first season.
> 
> 3. Progression is gonna be cake if you get used to that rocker right away and since you haven't really started yet and prob have less of a preference than you will in a years time you'll prob end up loving it.
> 
> Sorry this post was a little long :excl:


haha its no worries dude, the more information the better, im hungry for this stuff now! been combing different forums and videos and books for the last week, and i dunno whether i want to hit the park or not haha xD i feel like backcountry would moreso be me, but i want to do it all, so i think i can agree with the Happy Places, it looks like a perfect board! riding regular's my shtick, but i definitely need to learn switch at some point ahah  that way if one legs broke, the other can take its place  haha, seriously though, thank you! and isn't Slash Gigi's company? out of curiosity.


----------



## Powdurp

Yup Slash is Gigi's board company, and backcountry off piste is my jam too, keeping that as your focus is a good way to progress while still being able to enjoy the purity of the sport :jumping1: If your anything like me parks will become a next step once you start slashing around and you find yourself without a good snowstorm for a week or two  It's a good alternative to the buzz you get from riding clouds!

O and your welcome always nice to see people appreciate your input!


----------



## Darksyderz

Powdurp said:


> Yup Slash is Gigi's board company, and backcountry off piste is my jam too, keeping that as your focus is a good way to progress while still being able to enjoy the purity of the sport :jumping1: If your anything like me parks will become a next step once you start slashing around and you find yourself without a good snowstorm for a week or two  It's a good alternative to the buzz you get from riding clouds!
> 
> O and your welcome always nice to see people appreciate your input!


Thansk for the reply, and i thought it was, that guy has mad skillz!  and i know what you mean, but i live in Southern Ontario, and if worse comes to worse, ill get a one way ticket to Whistler-Blackcomb, because i grew up there, haha, and its an excellent way to find stuff out, i love other peoples inputs! its kind of helping the hell out of me right now. i think i've decided to go with the Slash Happy Places, it just seems like a fun board. my local-ish board shop only sells K2 and Rome, so meh  i don't need an 800 dollar board to start with. got any advice on riding in the Back Country? any equipment i might need? that sort of thing?


----------



## Mystery2many

I have the Happy Place and its a fun ass board but I wouldn't take it into the backcountry unless I bought it oversized which I didn't because I bought shorter (154 and I'm 185lbs) specifically for goofing around. Its fun for playing around on the mountain (jibbing, jumps, spins, park, butters, tree riding) and it rides switch perfectly.


----------



## Powdurp

I would spill a lot more info for off piste riding but the fact is it's better to get used to groomed trails then move onto that and I don't want you to over think it too. The one thing I'll point out though is that technically what you are looking for is side country which is essentially back country but in resort boundaries and It's very near the real thing especially if you do end up at Whistler! To actually get into backcountry (which I've never actually done but definitely am doing next season) it's quite literally all about access to equipment(probes, shovels, Av beacons, etc), friends (who are down to work their a**** off), and transportation (snowmobiles, helicopters, hiking, or depending where you are a car shuttle). Don't let that discourage you though because like I said Sidecountry is very near the real deal especially when your at high elevation. I was at the very top of Copper mountain this last season and that's when I realized (as I looked around at the surrounding mountains) 13,000ft elevation is pretty much the same anywhere you go. At that elevation everything is above tree line and all that's up there are cliffs, deep powder, and the obvious dangers that come with that terrain though at good resorts they do a very very good job of mitigating the danger


----------



## timmytard

Darksyderz, I pm'd you.


TT


----------



## Darksyderz

Powdurp said:


> I would spill a lot more info for off piste riding but the fact is it's better to get used to groomed trails then move onto that and I don't want you to over think it too. The one thing I'll point out though is that technically what you are looking for is side country which is essentially back country but in resort boundaries and It's very near the real thing especially if you do end up at Whistler! To actually get into backcountry (which I've never actually done but definitely am doing next season) it's quite literally all about access to equipment(probes, shovels, Av beacons, etc), friends (who are down to work their a**** off), and transportation (snowmobiles, helicopters, hiking, or depending where you are a car shuttle). Don't let that discourage you though because like I said Sidecountry is very near the real deal especially when your at high elevation. I was at the very top of Copper mountain this last season and that's when I realized (as I looked around at the surrounding mountains) 13,000ft elevation is pretty much the same anywhere you go. At that elevation everything is above tree line and all that's up there are cliffs, deep powder, and the obvious dangers that come with that terrain though at good resorts they do a very very good job of mitigating the danger


Thank you for the info Powdurp! i didn't really know the difference, and to be honest, i overthink everything, which is why i really want to start boarding, kinda give me a way to shut everything out and just focus on enjoying the ride, all of my friends would be forced to work their Asses off (i'm a dictator in disguise  ) nah, they just love the wintertime, and they love skiing (i can't figure it out, but hey, to each there own, we have lots of shovels, 4 skidoos, and my great grandfathers old cottage in Haliburton County, so we could prolly find something decent there when i get more experience! you are all a wealth of information, and i thank you all for the advice, opinions, and most radical niceness! :eyetwitch2: i am overloaded with love for this beautiful sport already <3


----------



## Powdurp

Whao dude took me a while to get back to you but I'm absolutely thrilled for you! Sounds like you're all hooked up! Should be an awesome first season :hairy:


----------



## neni

Darksyderz said:


> Thank you for the info Powdurp! i didn't really know the difference, and to be honest, i overthink everything, which is why i really want to start boarding, kinda give me a way to shut everything out


As Powdurp said, start on groomers. Get confident riding them. Then start hitting sidecountry/inbounds/left n right of groomers, whatever it means in your resort to ride pow savely. It will be different, you _will_ have hard times at first to adjust to ride pow. You'll be thankful tho have the opportunity to go back on groomed tracks after you had to dig yourself out of the deep after the first falls the first times you went off groomers. It _will_ happen at that stage and it's exhausting .

At some point, you will get used to the different riding when in pow, falls will get less frequent and then will come the time when you'll be no longer completely absorbed by your riding but have also attention time to read the terrain: That's one of the most important skills you _have_ to have before you think of BC... you need to be able to ride without _thinking_ of riding cos you need all your attention focused on snow, pitch, terrain, cliffs, avy danger a.s.o. Unless you're there, stay inbounds where you can exercise without having to think of those dangers. Then learn all you can abt snowpack, how to interpret snow reports, follow weather reports, get courses, join with ppl with experience, suck up their knowledge... and most importantly: lean to say no. I know nothing about your snow conditions... but at my place, the beauty of BC has its price.

Have fun and happy progression!


----------

